# Whats the best wheel sealant currently availale?



## AndyLyman

Hi all...

I have been using Poorboys wheel seallant for a while now and was wondering if there is anything else out there that people are rating highly above Poorboys?

I tried Rim wax which is ok, but is there anything else available?

cheers

Andy


----------



## ryanuk

i use opti-seal mate it works great! lasts months.


----------



## Ross

As Ryan says I love OS on the alloys because its so easy to use,no buffing,looks great and lasts a fair while on the alloys.


----------



## Coops

I've used Poorboys for ages and never had a problem with it. You could always use Jetseal 109.


----------



## Rowan83

FK1000p?


----------



## pytru

opti seal :thumb:


----------



## Charley Farley

MatrixGuy said:


> FK1000p?


+1:thumb:


----------



## ferret303

Try nanolex basic rim sealant great stuff
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115993


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Zaino CS Wipe on walk away. Pricey tho


----------



## Epoch

Nanolex for the ultra long life (The Nanolex half the BM wheel was still beading the other day 3 months in)

Optimum Optiseal/Zaino CS for ease of top ups

SV Autobarn, ZAIO + Z5Pro or FK1000P for a good allrounders


----------



## Dipesh

I love 845 on my wheels.


----------



## Glossboss

Most sealants will offer protection, We just use 111, saves buying a seperate sealant.


----------



## QuattroA3

Wheel Seal & Shine The best by a long way


----------



## Goodfella36

recently used nanolex rim sealent and have to say loveing it quick jet wash and wheels clean and from lots of reports its very durable :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

QuattroA3 said:


> Wheel Seal & Shine The best by a long way


It is good :thumb:


----------



## Stuhil

I might just be being lazy however AG HD wax goes on my wheels...


----------



## chris_s1

What about Gtechniq C5? People on other forums rave about it but not heard anyone mention it here.....


----------



## STEALTH K3

Find what you like and use it after every wash rinse the wheels after every drive I use poorboys and colinte wax


----------



## AndyLyman

Thanks for the replies......

Iv'e ordered Wheel Seal & Shine...:thumb:

gonna give that a go...

cheers

Andy


----------



## Planet Man

Thanks Andy.

Hope you took your DW discount:thumb:

Love to get your view on how it performs as we are now getting some great feedback:thumb:


----------



## The Big Yin

I use carlack 68 nano systemic toped of with megs 16 last ages and [email protected] just washes off with a sponge


----------



## AndyLyman

Dw discount?

doh - didn'tknow anything about that 



Planet Man said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> Hope you took your DW discount:thumb:
> 
> Love to get your view on how it performs as we are now getting some great feedback:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

We announced it on our section, offer is on until the end of September:thumb:

If you need any more gear between now and then you can get 10% discount with the code


----------



## Georgy

Clearly noone is still using Jetseal on alloys!
I am and it gets my vote!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Georgy said:


> Clearly noone is still using Jetseal on alloys!
> I am and it gets my vote!


Well if you`ve got it bud you may as well use it :thumb:
I`ve still got a hardly used bottle I`m going to try polycharging.


----------



## Deeg

I've just ordered up the nanolex kit, will put up some results hopefully next weekend when i get a chance to do the wheels.


----------



## N8KOW

I'm currently using Poorboys & Rim wax, they're both alright, but I might try the wheel seal & shine...


----------



## chillly

try swissvax autobahn smells yummy and put it on with your fingers you dont need much
and will last you well will last you. clay and clean wheels wax dress tyres wait an hour then give me your reply. bet you say yummy. cheers chill


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

chillly said:


> clay and clean wheels wax dress tyres wait an hour then give me your reply. bet you say yummy. cheers chill


Are you sure your not eating it chilly ? :lol:


----------



## dionnfr

POORBOYS for me.


----------



## chillly

DIESEL DAVE , your so cheeky. breakfast, dinner, and tea. but dont tell anyone.lol


----------



## FiveCX-5

I love the Rimwax of Smartwax !! It`s amazing !!


----------



## Omnic

I'm using colly, is't ok? It's cheap enough =)


----------



## CliveP

Planet Man said:


> Good choice:thumb: You won't be dissapointed, don't forget the DW members discount Code
> 
> 10% off until the end of September


OK, I'm giving you a go too! I've just ordered two bottles, one for me and one for a colleague at work. Looking forward to receiving it...

If it's good then I look forward to more 'cleaning' products coming out from you (I see you have quite a few 'repair' type products at the moment).

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I love the PP WSS too, leaves a superb finish and is very easy to use.

I like Opti Seal too for how quick and easy it is


----------



## Planet Man

CliveP said:


> OK, I'm giving you a go too! I've just ordered two bottles, one for me and one for a colleague at work. Looking forward to receiving it...
> 
> If it's good then I look forward to more 'cleaning' products coming out from you (I see you have quite a few 'repair' type products at the moment).
> 
> Thanks,
> Clive.


Hi Clive. Thanks for your order. We have more cleaning products on the way however our company philosophy means that if we cannot make a product that is better than what is already out there in the market then why make it. 
We have continual development going on at present, lots of testing and I will always keep DW members up to speed with new products. So keep watching our section. Many Thanks:thumb:



RussZS said:


> I love the PP WSS too, leaves a superb finish and is very easy to use.


Thanks Russ Much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## AndyLyman

Wheel seal & shine.......

Applied to my Subaru last weekemd using a single application....

I looked at the wheels in the week and they were lightly dusted... I cleaned my car today and when I aimed the hose at the wheels the water alone removed 95% of brake dust... I then used a microfibre mit and Autoglym shampoo and I could easily tell that the wheels had a good wax protection on them as the wheels were beading nicely!

I dried the wheels off and they were gleaming, exactly the same as if I had just applied wheel seal & shine!

A very good product, easy to apply and remove and makes cleaning wheels a breeze... will place another order to stock up while the 10% off order is still valid...

cheers

Andy


----------



## BMW318TI

The best one is the one you like so try as much as possible hahahaha:detailer:


----------



## Dean123

I am a sucker for buying other products
I currently put FK1000p on my M3 evo polished alloys, Would i be wasting my money on buying something like optiseal or poorboys?, or would i see an improvement in the finish by using something else?
(I like them to be nice and shiny and polished)


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Dean123 said:


> I am a sucker for buying other products
> I currently put FK1000p on my M3 evo polished alloys, Would i be wasting my money on buying something like optiseal or poorboys?, or would i see an improvement in the finish by using something else?
> (I like them to be nice and shiny and polished)


Give Wheel Seal a go Dean, I`ve used OS on wheels and although its easy to apply and no buffing I`ve found Wheel Seal to be a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Dean123

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Give Wheel Seal a go Dean, I`ve used OS on wheels and although its easy to apply and no buffing I`ve found Wheel Seal to be a hell of a lot better.


Just ordered some 

I will see how it goes


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Dean123 said:


> Just ordered some
> 
> I will see how it goes


If in the very unlikely event of your not liking it, I`ll buy it off you because I`m after another bottle anyway, ok Dean ?


----------



## Rasher

where can you order this from??


----------



## Dean123

Rasher said:


> where can you order this from??


http://www.planetpolish.com/


----------



## Planet Man

AndyLyman said:


> Wheel seal & shine.......
> 
> Applied to my Subaru last weekemd using a single application....
> 
> I looked at the wheels in the week and they were lightly dusted... I cleaned my car today and when I aimed the hose at the wheels the water alone removed 95% of brake dust... I then used a microfibre mit and Autoglym shampoo and I could easily tell that the wheels had a good wax protection on them as the wheels were beading nicely!
> 
> I dried the wheels off and they were gleaming, exactly the same as if I had just applied wheel seal & shine!
> 
> A very good product, easy to apply and remove and makes cleaning wheels a breeze... will place another order to stock up while the 10% off order is still valid...
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Andy that is great, thanks for the feedback really pleased that you like the product.



DIESEL DAVE said:


> Give Wheel Seal a go Dean, I`ve used OS on wheels and although its easy to apply and no buffing I`ve found Wheel Seal to be a hell of a lot better.


Cheers Dave:thumb:



Dean123 said:


> Just ordered some
> 
> I will see how it goes


Thanks for the order Dean



Rasher said:


> where can you order this from??


Hi Rasher,

Click on my banner or go to our section under manufacturers on DW:thumb:


----------



## AndyLyman

Here are my photos of the wheels after 25 miles.....

Andy




























Hope you liked them........

Andy


----------



## Planet Man

oooooohhhhh mama:thumb:

They look great Andy. 

Gaz W also put a Golf R32 in The Studio and used WSAS and it looked amazing.

The other thing I would recommend is next time you wash your wheels add another coat as it will improve the performance and durability of WSAS.

I found two coats in quick succession makes washing a breeze and even topping up seems to be easier and quicker.

I forgot to ask Andy, did you go to Japfest as I have a feeling I saw you car there??


----------



## Planet Admin

Just tried the Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine on the Renault and it looks amazing:thumb:

I will sort a picture out soon.


----------



## Planet Man

Nice one:thumb: Look forward to the picture


----------



## kingtheydon

Another vote for WSAS

will update one I have done my weeks worth of work runs invlving lots of braking and therefore brake dust/grime


----------



## kingtheydon




----------



## grant_evans

they look awsome!!! ordered a bottle of WSAS earlier, cant wait to try it after seeing the pics in this thread.


----------



## Faythur

Snap! :thumb:


----------



## Dean123

Is it safe to use billberry wheel cleaner with this seal and shine? (ratio about 5:1) or dont i need to use it?
I was thinking on cleaning the car today and i havent cleaned it since i applied the seal and shine


----------



## kingtheydon

Just blast the crap off with water first. Most of it should come off. The use a crappy mf to clean it up again. Also try and put another layer of WSAS on.

I'd of thought bilberry will strip it off???


----------



## nick_mcuk

I must say that I bought a can of the AG Alloy Wheel Seal to give it a shot and it does work quite well....gave the car a wash yesterday and just blasted the wheels and most of the weeks muck came off....just gave them a tickle with the EZ-Detail Brush and that was it.

Re-applied again once car was dry and brought them back all nice.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Using AG EGP at the mo, but just ordered some WSAS, so we'll give that a go!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1722417#post1722417


----------



## Escort God

WSAS
planet polish m8
will this be ok to use on my 18s Lowenhart Chrome Alloys (proper chromed from usa) 

as just want to know if be safe, as these are my babies :lol: and want them to gleam even more 
at moment srp, dodo juice wax and red mist
but that is lots to do lol


----------



## Planet Man

Hi EG Wow those Rims look great. Yes WSAS will be fine on your rims.:thumb:

Safe for all Chrome, Painted, and Laquered wheels.

Have you got a link with more piccies of your car? I will have a look in your garage


----------



## -Kev-

kingtheydon said:


> Just blast the crap off with water first. Most of it should come off. The use a crappy mf to clean it up again. Also try and put another layer of WSAS on.
> 
> I'd of thought bilberry will strip it off???


wheels look good richy - bilberry will take it off after a few washes


----------



## Faythur

Well, I thought I'd found my favourite wheel sealer with Poorboys, but tried Wheel Seal and Shine today on the wife's motor and have to say I think the result pips Poorboys! :doublesho

I need to qualify that with the fact that the wheels already wore 3 coats of Poorboys but I purposely used Bilberry [at 4:1] to make sure I got all the muck off first as it had been previously my intention just to wash with the normal shampoo mix.

Easy on/off with a great shine for very little buffing :thumb: I just hope durability will be as good. Time will tell 

One point I would add...I had also bought the pack of dedicated small pink sponges but found it a bit fiddly to have a decent grip in use [with my large hands anyway] as they are very soft. However I can see the benefit with more intricately styled alloys, to get into all those nooks and crannies....

Great product! Highly recommended! :thumb:

[think I will get another order in for a 'spare' bottle and take advantage of the DW discount before it expires, which I wasn't aware of either]


----------



## Planet Man

Faythur said:


> Well, I thought I'd found my favourite wheel sealer with Poorboys, but tried Wheel Seal and Shine today on the wife's motor and have to say I think the result pips Poorboys! :doublesho
> 
> I need to qualify that with the fact that the wheels already wore 3 coats of Poorboys but I purposely used Bilberry [at 4:1] to make sure I got all the muck off first as it had been previously my intention just to wash with the normal shampoo mix.
> 
> Easy on/off with a great shine for very little buffing :thumb: I just hope durability will be as good. Time will tell
> 
> One point I would add...I had also bought the pack of dedicated small pink sponges but found it a bit fiddly to have a decent grip in use [with my large hands anyway] as they are very soft. However I can see the benefit with more intricately styled alloys, to get into all those nooks and crannies....
> 
> Great product! Highly recommended! :thumb:
> 
> [think I will get another order in for a 'spare' bottle and take advantage of the DW discount before it expires, which I wasn't aware of either]


Thanks for the kind comments. It is our best selling product The applicators can be tricky when they get filled with WSAS however I try and keep one end dry to assist with grip. Also I detailed a Vel Satis (Renault) the other day and used some Blue Nitrile Gloves and grip was not an issue. We will be adding these to the shop soon as I have found them very usefull while completing many detailing tasks.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Highly recommend Nanolex the beading is friggin crazy!!!


----------



## exocet

Well I was about to buy Poorboys, but after reading this thread I've opted for WSAS. Seems to just have the edge. Thanks for the comments everyone - its really helpful for a newbie like me :thumb:


----------



## Faythur

Plus it's a bit cheaper too  A little goes a long way.

Used it again today and noted that it took only two smartie sized blobs per wheel....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Opti Seal!!!!


----------



## Planet Man

exocet said:


> Well I was about to buy Poorboys, but after reading this thread I've opted for WSAS. Seems to just have the edge. Thanks for the comments everyone - its really helpful for a newbie like me :thumb:


Thanks for the order. Let us know how you get on with it:thumb:



Faythur said:


> Plus it's a bit cheaper too  A little goes a long way.
> 
> Used it again today and noted that it took only two smartie sized blobs per wheel....


It does go a long way. Even though I tend to 'slap it on a bit thick' sometimes.


----------



## Dave A

Has the discount run out on this now...? I want some!!!


----------



## Mullins

I use jetseal 109 with colly 915 on top, 600 miles a week for the last 12 months and working on a building site, re applied once. Wheels get blasted with pw then regular shampoo cleans the rest. Not used a wheelcleaner since sealing and waxing.

I would try others but really need to start using what i have as storage is becoming a pain. The 109 is so easy to apply and remove, not used anything like it.


----------



## Planet Man

Dave A said:


> Has the discount run out on this now...? I want some!!!


Hi Dave.

It has. However we are putting together our first newsletter to send to subscribers of our website and informing them of the new products about to land on the Planet.

This will include a new discount code for the new items as well something for regular customers:thumb:

It won't cost anything to set up an account and to get a copy of the newsletter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bridges

just ordered some to for my new wheels along with applicators, mf's and i'll give motor chrome a go :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

Dave A said:


> Has the discount run out on this now...? I want some!!!


Hi Dave.

It is back up for the rest of this month. See our section for the new code:thumb: We had a few customs issues with some of the new stuff, all sorted now!! We were hoping to have the new gear up on the site with a discount code for these new items but with the delay it seemed fair to put another code back up :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536

For me, Optimum Opti-Seal and Optimum No-Rinse :thumb::thumb:

I can't remember the last time I used a harsh wheel cleaner, foamed my car or even used the PW near it!

Superb combo :thumb:

Wish I had discovered this pair years ago!!!


I get mine from Ron @ Motorgeek - great service!



Chris


----------



## solarwind

My tuppence worth for Wheel Seal & Shine! Those of you with spoked alloys can probably appreciate that you need something that wipes off without effort. This is the stuff.










:thumb:


----------



## andyj

Just ordered some WSAS after reading this thread, and some other recommendations on SeatCupra.net 

Will let you all know how I get one with it once it's arrived (hope there's not too much of a delay thanks to the RM strikes....)


----------



## spursfan

FK1000p:thumb:


----------



## waxy

Klasse SG,layered.


----------



## [email protected]

just had my alloys refurbed, and sealed them last week with Duxback sealant which I have used before on my polished M6 reps, so know it's a good seal, but have bought some WSAS to top up my 225M's and my wifes alloys too over winter.

Will give a good honest review when I recieve it, as I have used poorboys in the past, and thought it was ok


----------



## nick_mcuk

I am finding that the AG Wheel Seal if used after every wash (weekly) really is doing the trick....for the past 2 months i have done nothing but use a very weak mix of AS Smart Wheels on the Audi's wheels and tyres pressure washed them off and never had to actually go near them with a brush!


Touchless wheel wash....bring it on....my vote goes to the AG Alloy Wheel Seal


----------



## Faythur

I think that would be the case with _any_ sealant - wheel or otherwise.

Of course it will be great with weekly applications!


----------



## lord melch

I am a big fan of PB Wheel Sealant. I have never needed a wheel cleaner, just Shampoo.

Here is a good example of what the PB does..

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166653


----------



## ahaydock

I'm currently testing a few out (watch out for the write up) and I am really impressed with the sealant from Planet Polish - good looks, very durable and easy to use plus well priced IMO :thumb:


----------

